

Screenshots of ecommerce sites before they became popular - allsop8184
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6464492-the-ecommerce-graveyard-how-37-popular-sites-used-to-look
Example:Dell, Apple, Netflix..etc..
======
Mike_Williams
These arent all ecommerce sites. Apple looks so ridiculous.

------
jackmicky123
Great list!

~~~
allsop8184
Thanks! :-)

